# Noisy Showerhead



## Vincent2881 (Jun 1, 2010)

I just installed a new showerhead and it now makes a loud whistling noise when the shower is turned on.  The shower never made this sound before.  Any ideas on what could cause the noise and how to correct the problem?  Any help you could give me would be really appreciated. Are there other shower heads that are not noisy and are quiet?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 1, 2010)

Try a different shower head.


----------



## Vincent2881 (Jun 2, 2010)

Redwood,

Do you know of any that are quieter?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 2, 2010)

Some are noisemakers and some aren't...
I have one of these and I like it...


----------



## handyguys (Jun 2, 2010)

Redwood, what do you think causes the noise? Could it be a flow restrictor or washer vibrating?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 3, 2010)

Either of those would be a good cause.

The fact that there was no noise before the change tells us it's the shower head...

Sometimes other things can cause the noise...


----------

